# 1970 torino



## kenny666 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have not posted yet on here on the model section but,i am hoping to try to build another one.i aint in to good of health and my nerves are bad-what i am looking for of if anyone knows how i can build a 1970 torino?--I have seen the fast back Gt but,looking for the HT sedan i think its called--the trunk rounds off more.I want to build a wendell scott #34 light blue with the yellow numbers.-does anyone know of how or where i can find one or if they make them?thanks kenny


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Sorry - I've been looking around but I cannot find any 1970 Torinos with the rounded back end


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, I've had the same results as scottnkat--every kit I've seen has been the "fastback" body style.


----------



## kenny666 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah i think i maybe screwed on this one-lololoo-i sure thank yall for the help


----------

